# Uncle Martin returns to Southern California...



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

And it's about time!










Thanks Pegasus for so faithfully recreating this rather simple but very cool design. 

Build pix to follow!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet......


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just paid for mine at Cult's today! can't wait to see your build!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Let's seee.... flip it upside down, attach some nacelles here...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

when the show was on, I loved it when you got to see the ship, I bet they didnt show it more than half a dozen times.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...cool kit! Who has it in stock locally, Smith Bros., Kit Kraft?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Molding looks very sharp. From what I can make out, the Ray Walston likeness is very good too.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

BrianM said:


> ...cool kit! Who has it in stock locally, Smith Bros., Kit Kraft?


I got mine at Burbank's House of Hobbies. Kit-Kraft should have them soon, if they don't already.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Ordered mine from Culttvman last night, his website shows them in stock.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This is a really fun one. 

Spent a couple hours this weekend and here’s a test-fit of the main parts. I still have to seam-putty and paint the hull, but you get the idea…



















Assembly is pretty basic. Take care to follow the instructions re: the door hinge assemblies. Otherwise the doors may not align properly when closed.

I advise NOT cementing the pilot’s seat into place. That way, once the hull halves are cemented together, the chair’s headrest area can be tweaked into the proper alignment with the hull (once secured within the hull halves that (unglued) seat isn’t going anyplace).


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

hmmm I wonder if bare metal foil on Uncle Martin's flight suit would look good?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool! Always loved Uncle Martin's shoehorn ship!
Will definitely get one of these.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Carson... Can't wait to get my hands on this baby!!
Now if they would only release season 3!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Neat kit, what's it made of?

~RK~


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Argonaut said:


> ...Now if they would only release season 3!!


I stumbled upon this forum started by someone who appears to have quite detailed knowledge about a company that is trying to get Season 3 of MFM released (as well as My Living Doll!).

http://www.sitcomsonline.com/boards/showthread.php?t=177816

The discussion and updates were still happening as of last month. The bad news is, the thread was started in 2006 so they've been working on this a long time.

Those who don't want to go through all 22 pages of the thread will find some interesting stuff around page 20.

Gordon


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I always liked this ship. It's very simplistic and elegant... It's kind of like an interplanetary "sports car". The front end of the ship made me think of a 60s E-Type Jag. The roof of the cockpit reminds me of a blockier version of an X-15 canopy. This little Martian "roadster" still has that flattened flying saucer-ish look to it, but with a bit more style. I even like the landing pads - so simple and functional, but fits right in with the design.

I remember watching MFM back in the 60s. I always loved seeing this little spaceship parked in the garage. I always wanted one parked in my garage. A cool diorama idea would be to build a mockup of the exterior of Tim O'Hara's apartment above the garage with a place to park this Martian beauty.

I'll be having one of these...!

Bryan


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

I was re-wathcing the pilot this evening and noticed something about the spaceship I hadn't noticed before.

On the pilot version the hatch is one-piece, not split and it isn't hinged. In the scene where Tim finds the ship he touches the hatch and it simply falls off.

It also looks like there are some kind of seat belts that dangle out of the hatch after Tim removes the unconcious Martian from the vessel.

Gordon


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My Living Doll! ooooo, young Julie Newmar! yum!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> I always liked this ship. It's very simplistic and elegant... It's kind of like an interplanetary "sports car".


Yeah, that's my take on it too -- which is why my model will feature a gleaming "sports car silver" finish. I want it to look like something that might have been found in a Martian spaceship showroom.



Interesting about the single piece hatch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, MFM Season 3 was released in 2008, and I was lucky to get a set.
http://www.amazon.com/My-Favorite-M...ef=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1307470917&sr=8-3
If you put in a request, Amazon will let you know when they'll have a copy for sale.
Incidentally, this kit looks great, and I'm very glad uncle martin isn't wearing the skull cap.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> I always liked this ship. It's very simplistic and elegant... It's kind of like an interplanetary "sports car". The front end of the ship made me think of a 60s E-Type Jag. The roof of the cockpit reminds me of a blockier version of an X-15 canopy. This little Martian "roadster" still has that flattened flying saucer-ish look to it, but with a bit more style. I even like the landing pads - so simple and functional, but fits right in with the design.


IIRC, that was the intent behind the design--it was meant to be the sports car version of an alien spacecraft, and the resemblance to the E-type Jaguar was absolutely intentional.

So...who's gonna be the first to modify the figure so Uncle Martin will be sitting in the ship?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> IIRC, that was the intent behind the design--it was meant to be the sports car version of an alien spacecraft, and the resemblance to the E-type Jaguar was absolutely intentional.
> 
> So...who's gonna be the first to modify the figure so Uncle Martin will be sitting in the ship?


I specifically recall MFM dialogue to the effect that Martin considered his ship to be a bit like a sports car (IIRC it occurs during the episode in which the ship accidentally gets hauled away as garbage).

Unfortunately, given the Martin figure's crossed arms, it would be tricky to modify for a seated configuration. The head could be saved of course, but a new body would have to be generated from scratch.

It would certainly be a terrific aftermarket item though...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

got mine today from steve over at CULTTVMANS.com......get 'em as soon as you can

I have a feeling this will be a short run kit !

for the money this kit is great, and has much potential for modification !


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

RMC said:


> ... I have a feeling this will be a short run kit !...


Based on what? I'm not aware of any statements to that effect by Pegasus and they have never done any kits as short-run "collectors" items.

Every other Sci-fi kit that they've released is still in their catalog so, like those, I expect that this one will be available for a (relatively) long time.

Gordon


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just ordered the kit from Mega today. From the pictures it appears they did a very good job of capturing the likeness of Ray Walston in the figure. I've built a couple of Pegasus kits so far and have all of their scifi kits in my stash so this will be a nice addition. I think though it may get built rather soon than some years down the pike as it won't be too difficult or take too much time and therefor can be displayed on the shelf relatively quickly.

Bob K.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Neat kit, what's it made of?
> 
> ~RK~


Styrene? Vinyl? Anyone?


~RK~


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Based on Pegasus' history and the photos Carson Dyle was kind enough to post, I'd guess it's ABS like most of the previous Pegasus kits.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ID monster.....

Its based on a "feeling"....because this is such an oddball kit, I would be extremely surprised if this kit sees 2 yrs worth of production...have you purchased one yet ?
If not I suggest you do,...for what it is it has some good cockpit detail and plenty of room to "accesorize"...its a fun kit!-enjoy


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

After watching the original first episode and seeing idMonsters photos, the hatch was one piece. I will be building mine with the one piece hatch rather than the hinged one. Also I have heard that the kit supplied hinges are tricky to install and that the hatch halves do not quite sit right when closed


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

dreadnaught726 said:


> After watching the original first episode and seeing idMonsters photos, the hatch was one piece. I will be building mine with the one piece hatch rather than the hinged one. Also I have heard that the kit supplied hinges are tricky to install and that the hatch halves do not quite sit right when closed


I have Built my Uncle Martin Ship and have no trouble with the Hatch halves sitting right:thumbsup:..Just Follow Carson's advice on assembly!

This is a great little kit, I didn't think I would like it as much as I do, But it's really sweet. 

My advice, Go buy one, they are well worth the Money:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, the two piece hatch and the windows on it was a change that happened sometime after the pilot was filmed.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Did you paint the control panel inside the ship or was it decals? For such a small panel it looks great an definitely makes leaving the doors open good. I also liked your base and need to do something myself as without it the nameplate just sitting on the shelf doesn't seem to great and could get lost.

Bob K.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent on-line reference for Uncle Martin's spaceship can be found here:

http://members.tripod.com/~jhh_2/SPACESHIP.htm

Looks like a fun little build; mine should be arriving either today or tomorrow from Cult. :hat:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I have heard that the kit supplied hinges are tricky to install and that the hatch halves do not quite sit right when closed


Not so. 

If the directions are followed, and if the parts are assembled in the correct fashion, and in the correct order, the closed hatch will sit perfectly well. The key is TEST FITTING the parts prior to applying glue to ensure proper alignment.



rkoenn said:


> Did you paint the control panel inside the ship or was it decals?


There are no decals... I just sprayed a base coat of black, then dry-brushed that with Modelmasters Magnesium silver. I did add a couple clear-color resin "lights" and a small strip of blue pin-striping, but that's about it.

The only tricky part will be masking off the interior prior to painting the hull -- although if you don't plan on puttying the hull seam then this won't be an issue.

I still haven't decided what to do about the surface of the base. It wants to be something "suburban" like grass, or garage floor, or sidewalk... something along those lines.



Seaview said:


> Excellent on-line reference for Uncle Martin's spaceship can be found here:


GREAT site; thanks for posting!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Neat kit, what's it made of?
> 
> ~RK~


I don't have mine yet, but if it's like the other pegasus kit it's ABS plastic.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sorry, yes, it's ABS -- same as Pegasus' other sci-fi kits.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*hello from Chertok Television..*

Hello,

Just wanted to give you some info on our ship..it was designed by James Hulsey..on the control panel on the ship next to the main view screen there is a red ship distress light..it was always on since the ship after the crash could never get into space flight mode. it is the rectangle above the round space astrogator.

The pilot version ship is referred to as the crash mode ship, the windows seal and the gull wings turn into a solid form to eject the pilot (this is Jim Hulseys story and we are sticking to it)

We are putting out season three around september..

Here is a frame grab from shooting the ship the outakes and finals will be a special feature on the Dvds for the record our full size was ten and a half foot long this ship was 14 to 16 inches.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*after market items for our kit.*

I have been in contact with Voodoo Fx, they are doing a lighting kit for our cockpit..should be ready soon.

Just to let you know the flight suit was green metallic for seasons one and two..when the show went to color it changed to silver.

The shoes worn in the pilot were a buff color..all the controls inside the ship had a function, Jim Hulsey our production designer was great friends with Matt Jefferies who was a part time pilot. you will see some in common lighting FX inside the ship..Matt kinda helped out..and the rigging for the mock up set was done by Joe lombardi who was a couple of years away from building the Enterprise bridge.
The drawing on the box of the ship was done by James Hulsey in a cartoon style, FYI.

And here is the rust removing laser rifle from the episode titled "Martins Favorite Martian"


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Fascinating info; thanks for posting.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Seaview for the great link regarding series studio prop. It answers my question regarding the gull wing hatch and interior details. I plan on building two ships, one with a closed hatch and the other with the working gull hatch and interior. I'm sure the doors will work perfectly once properly installed as I have never encountered any difficulties with Pegasus kits.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chertok tv said:


> I have been in contact with Voodoo Fx, they are doing a lighting kit for our cockpit..should be ready soon.
> 
> Just to let you know the flight suit was green metallic for seasons one and two..when the show went to color it changed to silver.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very kindly indeed:thumbsup:....I am starting to get "My Favorite Martian Fever" because of this kit..Now I need to get season 1 on DVD..


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Chertok tv said:


> We are putting out season three around september..


Thanks so much for coming here and posting the info.

When I got my first DVD player about 10 years ago, I was surprised and delighted to find that very first "best of" DVD of MY FAVORITE MARTIAN released by Rhino. I later got both seasons 1 and 2 when they were released. I've been patiently waiting for the third season.

I really buy almost exclusively Blu-ray these days but on rare occasion (usually for an old TV show) I'll buy DVDs.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Sorry, yes, it's ABS -- same as Pegasus' other sci-fi kits.


The ship and name plate are definitely ABS. However, the figure seems to be some sort of solid cast vinyl, similar to the WotW Martian.

But these things are just minor details. The important thing is that this is a darn cool little kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Thanks Seaview for the great link regarding series studio prop.


 
:thumbsup: You're quite welcome. And thank YOU, Chertok TV, for gracing us with your presence and information; this was one of my favorite shows and my dad even made an "antennae headband" for me to wear on Halloween back in 1965 because he knew how much I loved the show!
Thank you!!!! :hat:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I found a good paint mix for Uncle Martin's suit to be approximately 4 parts Tamiya chrome silver to 2 parts Tamiya clear green. You may have to adjust this mixture slightly but the end result is quite convincing.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*to all modelers thanks for the welcome.*

I will look through our stills next week and post some more reference shots on this forum to help you all with your builds..enjoy our kit the good people at Pegasus worked closely with us in order to give you a perfect render of our ship.

At some point with your support I hope to issue the crash version..and our animated ship from the titles.

But for now you are all welcome..enjoy our show and we at Chertok thank you for all your support.:wave:


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*scifi and fantasy modeller magazine issue 23*

Further, I should give you a heads up the British magazine is doing a large spread on the ship, and some great tips on the build.
I will post a image soon for reference on the correct hull color, it has a slight blue in the silver..very faint.
Waiting to hear from Paragraphfix, want them to put together a decals set for all of you hard core model guys.
You will note the seam line is under the ship, I felt in order to make a clean seamless model this was best, also the controls were cast clear so as to make it easier for you to light them if you wanted to.

Also..we are reprinting the nine Gold key comics together with the two years of Tv21 weekly stories, this will be in two volumes from hermes press.
Inside you will find lots of never before seen images from the show.(the front cover of volume one is on the side of the kits box top)

And if you want Ship in flight music, our soundtrack album can still be found at la la Land records in their limited edition section.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks again Chertok for your helpful replies.

Any COLOR image reference on the interior would be greatly appreciated. 

In the meantime, I'll be on the lookout for SFFM # 23.

BTW, has therre been any discussion re: the posibility of issuing a seated Martin figure?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks Chertok! Kind of you to stop in!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

My copy of the kit came in yesterday. its great. mucho kudos to pegasus and chertok tv for this great kit. does anyone know who did the sculpt of martin? 
(ive decided to wait until the light kit is available to build it.)
i wouldnt mind a 1/8 or 1/6 scale kit of martin himself.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Got my kit yesterday. Seems pretty easy to light. Putting a bright led with reflector behind the instrument panel and using clar green for the scope/screen, the bright green ambiant light should give the cockpit a nice green hue. I'm sure someone will make an aftermarket seated Martin in the near future. Nice to know that there may be a crash scene version in the future. Once again, Thanks Chertok


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*a question and some more info*

Hello everyone..I should point out our kit comes with two sets of antena..why? the thicker are from the pilot the thinner are standard to the rest of the show..also I spoke with our comic book printer..would you guys like a color photo section about the ship printed in the back of volume one of the book?...oh yes I will plant a bug in the ear of Pegasus about a seated uncle martin..ok. and yes it would be great to do a figure kit perhaps with his CCTBS (cathode ray centifical time breaka scope) or the time travel suitcase.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chertok tv said:


> Hello everyone..I should point out our kit comes with two sets of antena..why? the thicker are from the pilot the thinner are standard to the rest of the show..also I spoke with our comic book printer..would you guys like a color photo section about the ship printed in the back of volume one of the book?


 
*YES!!!!*


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great attention to detail. I remember watching the series when it first aired (showing my age now) and I never realized that Uncle Martin's antena were a different thickness. Thanks


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*crash version of ship showing back vent..*

Here is a posed image from our pilot, the crash was shot on a sunny weekday at lake Hollywood.
The crash site is a few feet away from where Andy and Opie skipped rocks for the titles of the Andy Griffith show.
Our pilot director was Sheldon Leonard who had produced and funny to say shot that opener..and besides it has easy road access for shooting.
The first full sized ship was made from mostly wood, the final ship was mostly fibreglass with a steel frame inside.
the gull wings were made from the wooden crash cockpit frame, the vent in the pilot ship was about fifteen inches deep and held a metal tray for dry ice. 

And yes when it comes to anything from our show we are very fussy, it has to be done right the first time.
After all with freeze framing and our stills library what possible reason could there be for getting it wrong.
Many years ago I worked for Lucasfilm on Star Wars products, I will never forget the horrible Star Destroyer model kit.
After that I vowed if I ever was in charge of kits I would Never allow anything to be produced that was not 100% accurate.
So you guy can take this Martian kit mount it on a Blue screen pole film it and cut it into our show..and guess what no one would be the wiser for it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Once again, thanks for the info on Uncle Martin's ship. Interesting that the color photos you provided suggest a bluish/silver color and what appears to be a hinge at the rear. At present I am planning to build the gull wing hatch and the windowless one piece hatch versions. Since both versions are correct, I naturally need them both. It's amazing, the kit has hbeen out a little less than a week and already there is a treasure trove of infomation. GREAT!


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*More info to follow.*

Our show is almost at the fifty year mark, so I really think by way of a thank you to all who have supported it information and new materials are called for.
Also I want all the new product to reflect the need for both accuracy and value for money.
I try very very hard not to break the thirty dollar mark, It's all about rewarding and thanking all of you who care.:wave:

And yes as I said the ship has a slight blueish shade in the silver..the pilot ship had a little more intense blue value..the main run ship it was slightly less..


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Spent a couple hours this weekend on Martin’s flight suit.

Color pix of the original costume vary tonally from shot to shot, so determining a “screen accurate” green is a bit of a fool’s errand IMO. Basically I just tried to find something that “looked good.” 










Painting figures is really not my bag, but Pegasus did such a swell job on Martin I feel obliged to arrive at a decent finish.

A dark green oil wash will be used to accentuate the folds. Once I’ve got the suit where I want it I’ll move onto the head, hands and shoes.










Obviously this is a work in progress, but it’s getting there…


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

Rob Fantastic!! That's the perfect green well done


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree, that suit is outstanding!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks great. I experimented with a mixture of Tamiya chrome silver and clear green on a scrap figure, but yous looks spot on. I shall attempt to duplicate this color. The next step, a good match for the ships bluish-silver color.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

dreadnaught726 said:


> The next step, a good match for the ships bluish-silver color.


Yeah, I decanted some Tamiya gloss aluminum along with some Tamiya clear blue which I plan to mix together and run through my airbrush. I'll perform some tests and post the results here (I'll also try laying down the silver first and then following up with a topcoat of the clear blue to see which approach works the best).

I also want to check out the auto supply stores for rattle-can synthetic lacquers of the sort used for touch-up applications. I know I've seen some interesting shades of blueish silver in the past, but I can't remember where I saw them.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

There is a light silver blue metallic color in the Model Master auto paint line called Pontiac Engine Blue. This might have to be lighted somewhat with aluminum but it might work. Experiment away!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, but I'm a bit partial to synthetic lacquers (and I detest enamels). 

There are some beautiful silver-blue finishes out there... 



















Surely _some_ auto paint manufacturer (Duplicolor?) offers a rattle-can of touch-up lacquer in a suitably Uncle Martinish shade.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Testors has a lacquer auto line but I am not sure if there is a blue metallic. I will be checking that out tommorrow and report my findings.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just checked the Testors catelouge. Pontiac engine blue looks pretty close and it is available in lacquer (bottles only). I will be purchasing a few bottles tommorrow and check it out. I will post tommorrow on my findings.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*suit*

was ray wearing the orignal suit in the remake with Christopher Lloyd ?





Carson Dyle said:


> Spent a couple hours this weekend on Martin’s flight suit.
> 
> Color pix of the original costume vary tonally from shot to shot, so determining a “screen accurate” green is a bit of a fool’s errand IMO. Basically I just tried to find something that “looked good.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Just checked the Testors catelouge. Pontiac engine blue looks pretty close and it is available in lacquer (bottles only)


Wow, it's been so long since I paid any attention to Testors products I had no idea they offered lacquer-based paints. 

Has anyone used them? Does anyone know if they're any good?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Testors spray lacquers are excellent. Although limited to automotive colors, they do have blacks, white and solid colors. Their white primer is especially good. They spray easily with no running (if done with light coats and continuous motion) and dry really fast, usually within 30-40 minutes. Of special interest is their "wet look" glosscoat. You will never use Future again. The bottle lacquers work just as well through an airbrush.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

A ringing endorsement.

Guess I'll have to give Testors another shot...


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*suit from that film...*

To answer your question from earlier, the suit in the less than stellar remake of our show was not from the original show.
(I had nothing to do with it)
The Green flight suit and Hood was replaced not long after the pilot was filmed Ray said it was a little too tight and stiff.

the suit was remade with a little more room to move...and it was silver which you will see in the season three shows.

The green suit is well known because it had allot of exposure on our comic book covers, the Magic set, and the Trans o Gram board game cover.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

One more question, was the cockpit including seat, the same silver/blue or a different color? Again thanks for all the great reference material.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Chertok tv, i dont think ive ever seen a producer give us as much of his time and attention as you have. I want to let you know its noticed and appreciated. 
Also your attitude about accuracy shows that merchandising isnt just a cash cow to you. you care not only about the way your show is represented, but that you also care about the fans getting good value and the sort of product they want. 
(i speak as someone who designs and creates prototypes of licensed merchandise, and believe me, your level of knowledge about the subject matter is refreshing!)


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I totally agree with razorwyre1. The amount of care and support by Chertok really reinforces my faith in this hobby and after building models for some 51 years (I started when I was 10) it is really inspiring.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*cockpit seat color.*

Yes, it is the same color, also you should blend the seams on where the chair meets the triangle frame as it blended in.

If you want the ship had a X seat belt with two slots at shoulder level and to either side of the seats mid point.

You see the belt only once it never appears in the show even when the ship is in flight..short hops never space travel.

Thanks for the kind words, and yes your right it is my stand to support all our fans, the show has been around for a good long time and has earned its keep.

So at this point greed or a need to "pay for the production" is really not a issue.

Having said that the whole thing about all of the merchandising we are producing it is about quality for money and making it as affordable as possible.

The soundtrack album for example was produced not for profit as much to make it available and to restore the music tracks.

I have worked in Licencing for thirty years, for some rather money driven properties..this is a totally different ball game on My Favorite Martian.

Bill Bixby and Ray Walston were dear friends as was Jack Chertok our producer this is partly for them and mostly for all of you.

Thankfully Pegasus Hobbies is a quality driven company whose work is beyond the normal bounds of accuracy.

There will be more products in the near future, we are working possible die cast car sets with ship (TR4 and Plymouth Fury).

And a few other products that should have been made like the model kit.:wave:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just returned from the hobby shop. I puchased a can of Testors lacquer silver bue metallic (#28145), Just lightly sprayed a test piece primed with Tamiya silver leaf lacquer. Looks dark but will wait for it to dry to really see shade. May try a very light misting over silver later.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Testors lacquer silver blue metallic seems to be a good match. It is almost identical to Carson Dyles pick up truck picture.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

"And here is the rust removing laser rifle from the episode titled "Martins Favorite Martian"

I notice in this photo that there appears to be a ring of slightly darker color along the edge of the ship. Kinda like the C-57D.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I found exactly the color I was looking for in the aforementioned Model Master "Pontiac Engine Blue Metallic" (this is the same shade used on the pick-up truck I posted yesterday). 

The bad news is my local hobby shop only carries the ENAMEL version, its lacquer counterpart having been discontinued last year.

The helpful gents who run Burbank's House of Hobbies swear by MM enamels, and based on their recommendation I've decided to give my old nemesis enamel another shot. 

I also picked up a rattle-can of Model Master Silver Blue Metallic (enamel), which is basically a darker, bluer version of Pontiac Engine Blue Metallic. 

At present my pan is to lay down a base coat of the darker shade, then top-coat with the lighter shade. My hope is that this will result in a subtle tonal variation between the recessed (darker) and raised (lighter) areas of the hull. I figure if the tonal variation looks bad for any reason I'll just keep misting on lighter-shaded top coats until the darker base coat disappears entirely.

Naturally I'll test the above on scrap first.

Stay tuned...


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad you were able to get the Pontiac engine blue;however, the lacquer version is still available and I had it in my hand today. Also, it is still listed in the Testors cat. I tried lightly spraying the Testors silver metallic over a silver base and the result is very close to the engine blue. I'll probably attempt the actual piece tonight.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

For reference, the Testor SKU# for the lacquer Pontiac engine blue is #28011. I just checked their website and it is still in the line. You may want to try Megahobby since they usually carry the entire Testors line.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, no sooner had I posted the above when I located a bottle of Pontiac Engine Blue lacquer online.

If my enamel tests fail to get me where I want to go I'll have the lacquer to fall back on.



dreadnaught726 said:


> You may want to try Megahobby since they usually carry the entire Testors line.


FWIW, the only "Pontiac Engine Blue" currently available through Megahobby is the bottled enamel.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Off to start Uncle Martin's ship. One concern. I have heard from some people that the door hinges are a bit tricky. The instructions are not very helpful. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Off to start Uncle Martin's ship. One concern. I have heard from some people that the door hinges are a bit tricky. The instructions are not very helpful. Any suggestions? Thanks


I was able to friction-fit the door/ hinge parts together, which is how I was able to determine how best to assemble them. 

Basically, you want to secure the hinges to the inside of the hull first, then glue the hull halves together, then glue the doors to the hinges. 

It's really not that hard. Figuring it out took me about five minutes, just playing with the parts until everything jibed.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks. Followed your proceedure and everything looks and works great. Now on to painting.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*trick of light..*



nautilusnut said:


> "And here is the rust removing laser rifle from the episode titled "Martins Favorite Martian"
> 
> I notice in this photo that there appears to be a ring of slightly darker color along the edge of the ship. Kinda like the C-57D.


No, it is all the same color, just a trick based on the way it was lighted for that shot.

Curves will do that..


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always had it in my mind that I would be buying this particular kit, After readling all of the support and first hand info provided by ChertokTV, not to mention the goals of providing a quality product at a reasonable price, if I was on the fence about it, it would sell me on the kit based on those exchanges alone. I haven't seen episodes of MFM since the late 60s/early 70s, but I'm getting pretty hopped up about watching them now that they're available on DVD.

I'm really looking forward to getting this model from Pegasus and building it. The way it looks, even a box stock build will produce a wonderful display model.

I can't wait!

Bryan


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> After readling all of the support and first hand info provided by ChertokTV, not to mention the goals of providing a quality product at a reasonable price, if I was on the fence about it, it would sell me on the kit based on those exchanges alone. I haven't seen episodes of MFM since the late 60s/early 70s, but I'm getting pretty hopped up about watching them now that they're available on DVD.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting this model from Pegasus and building it. The way it looks, even a box stock build will produce a wonderful display model.
> 
> ...




Bryan,

Thank you so much it is for model guys like you that this kit was made, I hope you enjoy it as a valued part of your collection.
And do post a image of the finished kit!
Hope to provide all of you with other new kits based on your favorite sixties Tv shows.
I also represent the rights for the show I Spy..now what should we do for that?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The only thing I can think of for I Spy are figures of Robert Culp and Bill Cosby


----------



## Brisfx (Nov 10, 2005)

*Men in Black 2*

Does anyone remember seeing Uncle Martins ship in the MIB spaceship storage room..??


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ah Ha..well done you caught it..*

Yes Sony used a Props replica of our ship in MIB2..it was built by Props Guy Steven Stockbarger..and he did a great job (mind you the front of a V shuttle and more are present.) we gave the Ok for it.

And in the truth can now be told dept..My friend Doug Drexler designer for many Star Trek shows came clean recently...

The Starship Voyager...look carefully at your Uncle Martin ship model..looking? 

Ok, the profile of the Voyager is based on our spaceship, it was one of a dozen designs, it was done as a throw away...but they picked it and the rest is history.

Oh and that's not the only Chertok Conection to Star Trek Voyager...The Borg Girl...We made a show called "My Living Doll" with Julie Newmar as the Robot girl Rhoda..who's model was AF709...and the Borg Girl is 7 of 9..yes the writers were fans. :wave:


----------



## Brisfx (Nov 10, 2005)

Here are some screen grabs I captured. can post more if anyone is interested.

Brad


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Once again showing my age. I remember "My Living Doll" when it originally aired but I never made the connection between 7 of 9 and AF709. And now that you mention it, I see the resemblence between Voyager and Uncle Martins ship. Amazing! I would think if Ray Walston were alive today he would feel honored with all the attention this kit has generated. Thanks Ray and again Thanks Chertok.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Chertok tv said:


> Yes Sony used a Props replica of our ship in MIB2..


That may be the most compelling reason I've ever heard for watching that particular film (Laura Flynn-Boyle notwithstanding).

Thanks for the fascinating trivial tidbits, Chertok. I have such fond memories of watching MFM during its syndicated run in the early-mid 70's, and it's a real treat to finally own a model of Martin's "saucer" -- especially a model as accurate and well thought out as the Pegasus kit (full disclosure: Larry Thompson of Pegasus is a friend of mine).

I'd hoped to be able to start painting the hull this weekend, but given how damp and June-Gloomy L.A. is at the moment I may have to wait for more optimal painting conditions (although with any luck I should be able to finish up the Uncle Martin figure).


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Chertok tv said:


> Yes Sony used a Props replica of our ship in MIB2..it was built by Props Guy Steven Stockbarger..and he did a great job (mind you the front of a V shuttle and more are present.) we gave the Ok for it.
> 
> And in the truth can now be told dept..My friend Doug Drexler designer for many Star Trek shows came clean recently...
> 
> ...


Some fascinating behind the scenes tibits--stuff which I never knew. Thanks very much for sharing it with us.

Sean


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*ah another secret about the kit...take a look..*



Brisfx said:


> Here are some screen grabs I captured. can post more if anyone is interested.
> 
> Brad


Well Brad..I do not know if you figured this out or not..the Pegasus kit is the same size as the smaller minature seen in this episode called Crash Diet..you could even make a dummy version of the box to make a screen acurate display...yes your model ship is very very true to the show.. oh yes the paper on the prop space ship box was a brown paper..and the drawing of the ship was by Jim Hulsey the front drawing on the Pegasus box was done by Jim too.. notice the drawing is very close to the one used on the prop box..yes it was done on purpose..a inside joke from me..


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Let's seee.... flip it upside down, attach some nacelles here...


So . . . when are you going to do a Trek one-man shuttle or scout ship based on Uncle Martin’s little runabout? 

(You know what they say about John: He’ll slap a pair of nacelles on anything and make a Star Trek ship out of it. Just don’t let him get near your cat!) :tongue:



Chertok tv said:


> Here is a posed image from our pilot, the crash was shot on a sunny weekday at lake Hollywood.
> The crash site is a few feet away from where Andy and Opie skipped rocks for the titles of the Andy Griffith show.


That’s actually Franklin Canyon Reservoir, which was also the location for the _Star Trek_ episode “The Paradise Syndrome.” Lake Hollywood, aka Hollywood Reservoir, is where Charlton Heston was jogging in the opening scene of _Earthquake_.



dreadnaught726 said:


> Chertok tv said:
> 
> 
> > I also represent the rights for the show I Spy..now what should we do for that?
> ...


And Sheldon Leonard . . .?


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey..I know that guy! He used to serve beers to me and my pal George Bailey over at our local tavern.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the insights ChertokTV!

I love reading that kind of stuff.

I think there is another My Favorite Martian/Star Trek connection.

If I remember correctly at some point Ray Walston was competing with Gene Roddenberry For Majel Barrett's affections. I believe this was in "Star Trek Creator" The authorized biography of GR.

Anyway, I'll head out to my LHS in 2 days to pick up my kit.

Mark


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*ship images for reference*

Here are a few more ship images, for those who want to do our Crash version and in the later shows the Crash damage tear on the ships hull.

Look on the ground in one of the shots for the "Glink oil tray" easy to make..and a cool way to display your ships.

And yes Larry of pegasus is a friend of mine too..In spite of my demands for the best model we could give to all of you..He stepped up and did a great job with Scott Willis..a model designer above all..


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*pilot image proof*

one more group of shots from the pilot..also if you have not picked up you Martian Kit as yet..you best do it soon..the first production run was not
very large...so unless your fond of waiting for the next run best you get to it..in fact the views on this thread outnumber the production run on these kits...lol:lol:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Got the primer on! Now to find some "Pontiac Engine Blue"!

I've noticed the spacecraft in the opening animation is nothing like the spacecraft in the series.

The background music reminds me of Gilligans Island!

Funny had "Annabelle" never even registered on my 11 year old brain. However, she most definitely registered on my recent viewing! I assume she was only in the pilot.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*question on Annabelle..*

Well yes..but she was the original Daughter of Mrs Brown..but it was too sexy for 1963..so they did away with her and put in the 12 year old daughter instead.
In our unaired pilot she is there in her full glory..and some other missing moments are also present..how about Uncle Martin using the ships remote control to fly the ship into the garage..missing for years..but not now..:wave:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Great kit! Great thread. Thanks to Chertok for bringing this childhood memory to the scale model arena.
I have my kit washed, ready for assembly. I also aquired the Pontiac Engine Blue paint. 
I do have a question for Carson Dyle about the figure. Someone suggested using Simple Green to degrease prior to priming. Did they soak the figure overnight or just wash it off ? Suggestions on what is appropriate are appreciated.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have found that wiping the part with simple 70 percent rubbing alcohol will usually remove any grease or mold release agent. This works on unpainted surfaces only. Just make sure the part is completely dry before painting, especially if you are using acrylics. Also do not use alcohol if you used any filler such as Squadron white or green


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, all I did was wipe the figure down with rubbing alcohol prior to priming. Worked fine.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*a couple more pictures*

Just wanted to share a shot with you all, the New Crash image is from the new extended cut of the pilot.
The original optical was slightly out of focus and overexposed, we just fixed it so you can clearly make out the ship.

And we added the plume in back..after all he was crashing.. more images soon..


Enjoy!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Someone suggested using Simple Green to degrease prior to priming. Did they soak the figure overnight or just wash it off ? Suggestions on what is appropriate are appreciated.


It wasn't me, but I use Simple Green (undiluted) to clean my kits prior to assembly, puttying, and priming. I spray it on the parts, let them sit in the sink for 5-10 minutes, scrub them with an old toothbrush, rinse them with warm water, and let them dry thoroughly. Haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*Animated titles space ship info*

Just because you asked here is the back ground on our animated titles..

They were shot at Howard Anderson's optical house, the animator was Loyd Vaughn.

He was part of the Chuck Jones unit at Warner Brothers, hence the Duck Dodgers feel ala fins on the ship.

The titles were originally shot in grey scale when the show went to color they were re-shot in two different color schemes.

As it happens the test footage for this was recently found in our vault and will be a extra on the third season DVD set.

And I really want to release a model kit of the animated ship..and for the record the little spaceman in the ship was named "Marty" by the editors of the show.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chertok tv said:


> Just because you asked here is the back ground on our animated titles..
> 
> They were shot at Howard Anderson's optical house, the animator was Loyd Vaughn.
> 
> ...


Great news, I love the model and I hope the animated version does happen. I am assuming the extended cut of the Pilot will Be an extra an the 3rd season set, any idea when this will be released? I know at one time "My Living Doll" was going to be released on dvd, is that still in the works?


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*More answers to questions.*

Well,

My Living Doll is to be released to DVD this year..with interviews with Julie Newmar, James Hulsey and Producer Howard Leeds.

The special edition pilot will be part of the new season one DVD. together with more new features..

Not holding anything back here..if we have it you will see it now!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chertok tv said:


> Well,
> 
> My Living Doll is to be released to DVD this year..with interviews with Julie Newmar, James Hulsey and Producer Howard Leeds.
> 
> ...


double post, my original post didn't show until I re-posted.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chertok tv said:


> Well,
> 
> My Living Doll is to be released to DVD this year..with interviews with Julie Newmar, James Hulsey and Producer Howard Leeds.
> 
> ...


That is kind of disappointing since I already have the original release of season 1 on dvd, I guess I will just miss out on that. Still looking forward to Season 3 and "My Living Doll"


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*what to do..*

So sorry for that, We kind of want to start a clean slate on the DVD sets.for My Favorite Martian.

This happened before my time with the Chertok Company..

The Rhino release was very disappointing to say the least, All we are now doing is giving the fans a release that give a whole lot more in features and value.

I personally find it unacceptable to release a set without bonus features that reward our audience.:wave:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Chertok tv said:


> So sorry for that, We kind of want to start a clean slate on the DVD sets.for My Favorite Martian.
> 
> The Rhino release was very disappointing to say the least, All we are now doing is giving the fans a release that give a whole lot more in features and value.


Your efforts are very much appreciated. I got the Rhino releases of Seasons 1 and 2 as well as an early Rhino released compilation.

I'm not too critical of Rhino because they at least gave us SOMETHING in an era when TV on DVD was still very hit and miss. The quality was quite decent for the most part but some episodes had some terrible video artifacting. There was bad moire (darn those 1960's checked sport coats) in some shows and I remember one episode had a fine rolling horizontal bar that continuously moved up the screen.

I'd be curious if you are using the same video sources (I'd still buy it for the extras and Season 3 anyway).

And I'm intrigued by "My Living Doll". Having grown up in Canada, we only saw the shows that the local stations bought. We did not have access to all the American networks. My Living Doll is one of those shows that didn't play here so I've never seen it.

A BUG IN YOUR EAR. I know this may be overly optimistic, but if you are making masters from the original film, at least give some thought to Blu-ray. Some classic shows are on Blu-ray and look incredible. The Twilight Zone is spectacular to say the least. I rate it the best Blu-ray set of ANYTHING on the market (I own 400 Blu-rays). Space 1999, Star Trek, and The Prisoner all look wonderful so Blu-ray works for old TV. The Japanese are even releasing Colombo on Blu-ray and the Brits have released The Thuinderbirds on Blu-ray. I realize that it won't be worthwhile if you use exisitng video but give it some consideration if you are making new masters.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Chertok tv said:


> So sorry for that, We kind of want to start a clean slate on the DVD sets.for My Favorite Martian.
> 
> This happened before my time with the Chertok Company..
> 
> ...


Chertok tv, I thank you for all your fine work and great information here
on hobbytalk. I have the Rhino disks but I welcome the new releases
and especially look forward to season 3 of MFM. I actually came in on the
show in its third season when it was first run and didn't see the first
two seasons till much later. Keep the goodies coming, I feel myself getting
younger:thumbsup:


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*Alright more answers for all..*

Ok, The third season is using some existing transfer..I personally pulled one master tape out of the set took it out to a open field and gave it a vikings burial..set it a flame that is..LOL. 
It was mastered from a 16mm color print. :freak: it was beyond belief that it had been used since we have all the shows in great shape on master 35mm.

We are doing season three first..so I have done a tech check on all the third season shows and they are in great shape..and they have been given a digital boost to improve their quality.

MPI is very good at this and these shows are doing well because of it..so far as issues on season one and two..I will use any faulty masters as skeet shooting targets rather than see any show go out in low tech quality. :wave:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

MPI is very good, my Dark Shadows DVD's are excellent quality. :thumbsup:


~RK~


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*Now you understand why I went with them*



Roy Kirchoff said:


> MPI is very good, my Dark Shadows DVD's are excellent quality. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ~RK~


MPI has a long history of treating Television fans with respect, That is why they have our show.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*My Favorite Martian at the upcoming SD Comic Con..*

Just wanted to give all of you a heads up, We will be showing off some new a very cool new My Favorite Martian Toys and Props replicas at the show..

What you ask?

Well on the opening day for those of you who are not there in person.. I will post some exclusive images of these products to this forum..

Stay Tuned !!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

interesting cover art for the DVD at Deep Discount DVD.

http://www.deepdiscount.com/index.c...roductID/79C1D587-04E8-4C45-9988-3182882FDBAE


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

woof359 said:


> interesting cover art for the DVD at Deep Discount DVD.
> 
> [/url]


I'm pretty sure that's NOT the DVD. It is, I believe, a book of reprinted Gold Key comics.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting tid bit. I had to go to a bank other than my own on Friday and the teller behind one of the windows was a dead ringer for Ray Walston. It was pretty weird. Can you say Twilight Zone?


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*never before seen images from second season of our ship..*

Just sorting through images from the show for special features on the DVD release..here are some never before seen images from a second season show where a kid steals Uncle Martin's ship..enjoy them here for the first time anywhere..:wave:

Oh I should mention for those of you who do not know..the sound FX of our ship in flight was done at Glen Glen sound...they stole that effect and applied a starter effect and used it for the saucer from "The Invaders"....In fact I have CBS stealing it back for me right now..for a little special project..

Also for all of you who love this ship and the show please feel free to contact Hallmark..they seem to think no one would buy a xmas decoration of our ship or Uncle Martin....I also posted on the Hallmark thread about this...if you want this to happen please go to the Hallmark site and tell them you want this for 2012..I know I do..


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chertok tv said:


> Just sorting through images from the show for special features on the DVD release..here are some never before seen images from a second season show where a kid steals Uncle Martin's ship..enjoy them here for the first time anywhere..:wave:


Excellent!! Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Wow, those are GREAT shots! Thanks for posting.

Work and travel have cut into my modeling time lately, but I should have something new to post soon.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*well if you liked them that much...here is another helping*

Thanks Guy's

Happy you enjoyed these new/old images...here is a couple more for you to enjoy..Uncle Martin pulls a something out of earths orbit by accident:wave:


Also here is a never before seen color image from our upcoming release "My Living Doll"...oh and another new color image from the pilot of the Crash ship..


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Here's a color corrected version of that last image. I could only do so much, given how much it had "gone red," but I think it's an improvemement.

M.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Finished my uncle!

Just a FYI.

Used Testors Silver Blue Metallic for the ship.

DecoArt "Dazzling Metallics" Festive Green for the uncle.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Can anyone post any photos of the kit finished?

I havnt opened mine yet.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*A couple of new products may be coming soon...*

Just a quick heads up..we might have two new products very soon..two bobble heads..the first of Uncle Martin and the second would be the spaceship..pretty cool stuff..the moment we have some photos I will have the company post them here..needless to say like Pegasus Hobbies this is a high quality attention to detail group...and more new products from My Favorite Martian are on there way..and a possible product from My Living Doll!!:wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Finally an update…

I’m really happy with the “Pontiac Engine Blue” base coat (seen here on an old resin kit of Martin’s spaceship; this is NOT the Pegasus model).











Here are a couple side-by-side comparison shots. The Pegasus kit has a coat of Tamiya Bare Metal Silver; the resin test model is Pontiac Engine Blue. As you can see, the “blue” effect is fairly subtle, which is exactly what I wanted.



















I'll go ahead and give the Pegasus ship the Pontiac Engine Blue treatment later this week, followed by a glossy clear "new car" topcoat. Stay tuned...


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful finish your getting there...

Fun to see one of the old garage kit's too...it is a real source of pride for me that we finally had a kit made..with all the bells and whistles..

And to see all you talented builders putting all this work into these builds is just fantastic..I have forwarded images to James Hulsey the man who designed the ship..and it honestly brought him to tears of joy..

I just gave him the prototype voodoo Fx build and he was like a kid in a candy store..he was soo impressed with the way that lighting kit works in our model..

All of this old Desilu buddies have just been blown away by your response..it 
has become a real source of pride for him..

So let me tell you Thank You so much from him and me.:wave:

Happy trails from the original cowboy alien!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

If you zoom in on the back of the ship, you'll see a little tube with a bolt or clevis pin. Could this have been used for fx mounting shots? That and/or so they could mount it to a dolly cart for transportation.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here's a close up of the back. I wonder if anyone will add this detail?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Rotwang said:


> Here's a close up of the back. I wonder if anyone will add this detail?



Yeah, I think I'll skip the hinge, or whatever it is. For me, it falls into the "we needed it on the set for practical reasons, but audiences were never meant to see it" category.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

Rotwang said:


> Here's a close up of the back. I wonder if anyone will add this detail?


The answer..That is the "Crash version" of the ship..it is a vent that is seen smoking after the ship crashes..

When the new Gull wing mod becomes standard in the first season the vent is never seen again..

For flight the key ship had three steel bolts two either side of mid-body and one in the rear of the cockpit past the gull wings.

Hope those tid bits of ship info help:wave:

I should add at some point we will issue a crash version of the ship for the purists collectors..


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I guess that makes me the first guy to request the "Crash Version".
Awesome!!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I test fit the heck out of this thing and installed per directions, the 'doors' are cockeyed and won't sit properly when closed. Not sure how much more I could've done besides sealed them shut....still under consideration.

Tib



Carson Dyle said:


> Not so.
> 
> If the directions are followed, and if the parts are assembled in the correct fashion, and in the correct order, the closed hatch will sit perfectly well. The key is TEST FITTING the parts prior to applying glue to ensure proper alignment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Still working on the Uncle Martin figure, but his spaceship is ready for launch!

The build is pretty much out of the box with a couple minor exceptions: I added a few tinted resin “indicator lights” to the instrument panel, and fashioned a small, almond-shaped “grill” for the forward aperture (on TV this area fades to black, but in person I felt like it needed some sort of detail; if nothing else it helps hide the hull seam, which was especially hard to putty/sand in that small little space). 

The Pontiac Engine Blue finish was buffed out with the 3-part Novus stuff. I was going for the hot-off-the-assembly-line “sports car” look, and extra shine helps sell the effect.

Now if I can just figure out how to do justice paint-wise to Pegasus’ swell reproduction of Uncle Martin’s face…


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

VERY Nice. Crisp and clean!

Tib


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Tiberious said:


> I test fit the heck out of this thing and installed per directions, the 'doors' are cockeyed and won't sit properly when closed.


I'm not sure what I can add to the advice I've already given, except to make sure that you've matched the correct hinge/swing-arm assembly with the correct side of the hull. If not, the doors will _almost _ close properly, but not quite. 

I've found that, properly assembled, the door fit and movement are both extremely well engineered. 

There's always a chance you've received faulty parts of course, but based on your post it sounds as if you may have the hinges on the wrong sides.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks Rob, giving it another go, removed the parts and will repeat the test fit. Oddly they didn't go that well either way the first time, so here's to another go!

Tib


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Test fit is better, think this is a vast improvement but I'm a bit ashamed to be so dense. The parts sure looked right first time 'round. Thanks for the whack on the head to set me straight!

Tib


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome finish Carson! Did you just use the NOVUS #1 formula to buff?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Argonaut said:


> Awesome finish Carson! Did you just use the NOVUS #1 formula to buff?


No, I used #2 & #3. 

I usually use micro-mesh polishing abrasives for finishing chores like this, but in this case I decided to see what sort of results I'd get with Novus. The finish isn't as mirror-like as it could be, but given the relative ease of use it's definitely a technique I'd use again.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Carson Dyle:

You did a great job on the inside of the doors. Mine has tremendous sink marks there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Very nice!!  Great exterior finish and interior detailing.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Looks good! I bet the full size prop was a real pain to get in and out of.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

No, you just would pull yourself up from the front of the cockpit, real simple..stand up on the seat and out you go..the seat was form fitting quite comfortable.:wave:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Did they ever show anyone getting in or out of the ship in the series?


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

in the first season it is sold by accident to a carnival and is place as a kiddie ride ship..it was also a near death incident for Ray's stand In and later bridge officer on classic Trek Bill Blackburn.
The sequence was to have the ship fly off from the ride..as it was lifting out one of the steel support cables at the front of the ship snapped..almost sending the three hundred plus pounds ship into a nose dive..they lowered it fast..and Ray said No More use of my buddy Billy for this shot..too dangerous..so they shot it again without a warm body inside..you see Ray climb into the ship..:wave:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it true that Bill Bixby liked to take naps in the ship prop between takes?


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Maybe it's where he took a "nip" :lol:


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> Is it true that Bill Bixby liked to take naps in the ship prop between takes?


How did you find out that's is a secret inside the company..very much a fact..:wave:


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

Rotwang said:


> Maybe it's where he took a "nip" :lol:


The "nips" happened every Friday afternoon..they would have a end of week wrap party of sorts, On the weekends Bill Bixby and Pamela Britton would head down to Palm Springs and the Ocidental Lodge Hotel (Pam's Husband managed it for Gene Autry) They would be joined by George Greeley our composer for Golf good food and of course a "nip" and music.. :wave:

I should tell you..they worked hard on Martian..two episodes a week..that was a tough shooting schedule.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Rotwang said:


> Maybe it's where he took a "nip" :lol:


Let's not speak ill of the dearly departed, eh?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This looks awesome!!! I'm going to have to get this kit! Thanks for the progress and paint descriptions!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I think it was somewhere in this thread where Chertok TV posted some photos of the ship and noted that Mr. Bixby liked to get into it whenever an opportunity showed itself.

Such a talented person - I miss him!! 

Larry


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

My bad! It wasn't this thread or Chertok TV...I must have seen it somehere else on the Web - I'll see if I can find it.

Larry


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

LGFugate said:


> My bad! It wasn't this thread or Chertok TV...I must have seen it somehere else on the Web - I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Larry


I think at some point I told a couple of fans about that? And let me tell you Bill Bixby was a really cool guy, Great sense of humor..he enjoyed playing practical jokes on Ray..some of them a little X rated.

It was a very happy set to work on both the guy's had a real friendship and Pam added to it with her easy going style.

I miss Bill and Ray..they would have just been stunned by this kit's release..Bill would have wanted boxes of them to give out to fan's..as Ray would have too.

Mind you Bill would have been a harsh critic he would have wanted it perfect..so in keeping with his ethic..it is.:wave:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I know I'm late to the dance, but just got MFM kit last night. Since people are talking about Testors, I was thinking about maybe trying to shoot Martin with Citrus Yellow Metallic Lacquer over Gold. Any thoughts? 
http://www.testors.com/products/137001


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

After experimenting around a little bit on some little Civil War soldiers, I think I'm gonna go with Citrus Yellow Metallic for Martin's flight suit, especially after looking at the MGagen color-corrected photo. But, like Rob said, you have to experiment until you find something that "looks good" to your eye. I wonder if the original suit still exists?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

And that’s a wrap…


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Looks great!! What did you use for grass?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The grass was really easy.

I cut an oval out of thin styrene sheet, misted it with a thin layer of spray-mount, dusted that with fine scale "dirt" (the stuff used by the model railroad guys), added another thin layer of spray-mount, dusted the "dirt" surface with model railroad "grass" (the fine, mixed-tones type) and sealed the whole thing with a highly diluted mixture of water and Elmer's glue. Once that was done I just added a couple drops of epoxy to the back and popped the whole thing over the wooden base.

I tried adding a couple suggestions of "suburbia" (a folded newspaper, garden hose, and football), but it started to look too "fussy." Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

> I tried adding a couple suggestions of "suburbia" (a folded newspaper, garden hose, and football), but it started to look too "fussy." Sometimes less is more.


 Agreed. Plus, when you start adding those little details, the eye strays from what the intended point of the model is.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ And that's the exact reason I prefer bases with minimal amounts of detail--the base should showcase and focus the attention on the figure/subject rather than draw the viewer's attention away from it. Carson Dyle's excellent build up is a brilliant example of that; relatively simple, and beautifully executed!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

If you want to go whole hog, build a diorama.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

I look forward to someone going all out and building the garage populated with all his Martian gadgets..

But this build is very classy and the suit color is 100% spot on indeed.


----------

